# Gun Confiscation in NY? What Would You Do?



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Apparently gun owners are getting letters like these telling them they must modify, move or give up their guns: The Gun Confiscation Notice an NYC Resident Reportedly Received Will Likely Send Chills Down Your Spine | TheBlaze.com

When will the home invasions start?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

That would be the final push for Texas secession I do believe. Gun confiscation would not go over well here thank God.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Which part of 2nd Amendment appears unclear to them and how fatal does the refreshment have to be?


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

I would tell them to lick my ball sack!!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Now come guys. The NANNY city is only trying to look out for the welfare of the scumbags. Apparently there are more scumbags in NYC than we imagined or they have a really great lobbyists pushing their agenda of the anti-self-defense movement. Does that mean the body guards of His Royal Majesty Bloomberg will do the same. Yah, right!!!!

As far as what would I do, one reason I got the hell out of Illinois.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

As a gun owner you are violating the civil rights of those who have chosen to take what they want by force. You are inhibiting their right to life, liberty and the pursuit of their personal happiness. Eric Holder will prosecute you for that!


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

I would do the same thing I did in California, I moved away.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

inceptor said:


> As a gun owner you are violating the civil rights of those who have chosen to take what they want by force. You are inhibiting their right to life, liberty and the pursuit of their personal happiness. Eric Holder will prosecute you for that!


Is that why Holder hasn't been prosecuted yet. He was simply upholding the rights of the drug lords in Mexico!


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

One of the fine, brilliant and educated gentlemen here once said, "our forefathers would be shooting by now". I'm sorry I forget which one of you it was right now, but I'm nomming on some bacon and eggs and getting a turkey in the oven, so I'm a little distracted.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I remember election night, as I watched which states turned red and which states turned blue. As I watch the states turn blue re-electing Obama for another term of turning our country towards socialism, I said whatever becomes of them they deserved. The ones I feel sorry for is the red states who couldn't muster enough numbers to stop Obama's next term. I know not everyone in NYC are libbys, sadly the ones with common sense are greatly outnumbered. What would I do? If I lived in NYC, I would seriously consider getting the hell out ASAP.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

I'd definitely put leaving at the top of the list. Barring that, I suppose I would find someone to hold it for me in the meantime, because there's no way I would just mosey up to a cop shop and give them a gift like that. >: (


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

There's a time when people of this country have to stand up for what they believe is right against those they know are wrong. We each have to decide when enough is enough and what kind of future we want.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I can visit NYC but I couldn't live there.

I spent 29yrs in the north, I have been in Texas since except for a 3 yr stint in Co. Even during that time we found out it wasn't in God's plans for us to leave Texas so I closed my business and moved back. I can't see myself living anywhere north of the Mason-Dixon. The attitudes and lifestyles are so much different.

No offense to the country folk of MN, WI and MT. Most country people are different but you are a minority in the north.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Fuzzee said:


> There's a time when people of this country have to stand up for what they believe is right against those they know are wrong. We each have to decide when enough is enough and what kind of future we want.


The problem is that one person standing up for their beliefs is a terrorist.

A revolution will be necessary for anyone to take notice.


----------



## Ratfink (Nov 19, 2013)

To quote the horror flick Amity-ville horror "GET OUT"!


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

dannydefense said:


> The problem is that one person standing up for their beliefs is a terrorist.
> 
> A revolution will be necessary for anyone to take notice.


And that because so many have that outlook and are too scared to stand up is why this country will fall.

We might as well start digging the grave for it.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Fuzzee said:


> And that because so many have that outlook and are too scared to stand up is why this country will fall.
> 
> We might as well start digging the grave for it.


If it's only the over 50 crowd, we're doomed anyhow. Wars are fought and won by the young, or at least people not in their 50's and 60's.

What it's going to take is something that affects the majority of working people. Give him time, he'll screw it up more.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

It is foolish to live in such places.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I wouldn't turn in anything, nor would i run. I would yell, "Remember Colorado!" and then work towards throwing these idiots out of office. There's no way this would pass constitutional review, it's just a matter of time before it's overturned. In the meantime, NY neds to grow a pair and stand up for their rights.

Fleeing oppression never works, it has to be faced and fought.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Fuzzee said:


> And that because so many have that outlook and are too scared to stand up is why this country will fall.


I disagree.. it's not the outlook, it's a fact. I'm not that leader, I cannot rally you all to the cause, so therefore I am unable to stand up on my own and do much. There needs to be organization, just like there was during the first revolution. Singular people stood up in the movies, but in reality it was a group of strong men and women who came together and formed the basis... they rallied others to the cause, and it became what it was.

If there is a revolution, you will find me on the front lines. You will find me doing whatever I am capable of doing to fight for what I believe is right. I can give orders, and I can take them where necessary, but I will never be a president and I will never be a general. I'm not being entirely self-deprecatory, I'm just being honest with myself. I hope to see the day when somebody who is capable does stand up. I'll do everything I can in support.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Don't forget that the shot heard around the world was most likely an accident. No one ever figured out who actually fired the shot and why. Still that was the final straw.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

dannydefense said:


> I disagree.. it's not the outlook, it's a fact. I'm not that leader, I cannot rally you all to the cause, so therefore I am unable to stand up on my own and do much. There needs to be organization, just like there was during the first revolution. Singular people stood up in the movies, but in reality it was a group of strong men and women who came together and formed the basis... they rallied others to the cause, and it became what it was.
> 
> If there is a revolution, you will find me on the front lines. You will find me doing whatever I am capable of doing to fight for what I believe is right. I can give orders, and I can take them where necessary, but I will never be a president and I will never be a general. I'm not being entirely self-deprecatory, I'm just being honest with myself. I hope to see the day when somebody who is capable does stand up. I'll do everything I can in support.


Sorry, but it's a personal outlook and choice in such a situation. A choice to fight back or a choice to cower. That doesn't mean someone standing alone will win any war and against the tyranny that can come from our government and it's storm trooper tactics will more likely loose than win. But the way the country is going we all will have to stand at some point. Hopefully we won't be alone or for long. More people get sick and tired of what's going on everyday.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

:lol: You know the alphabet agencies are taking notes here.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

inceptor said:


> :lol: You know the alphabet agencies are taking notes here.


They always have been. When an agent looks in the mirror what do they see? A patriot and honorable soldier serving who and what's right or hired a thug for a government closer resembling the Third Reich every day and traitor to who this country and security of it is really suppose to serve, the common people of it.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

Unfortunately the vast majority of the population of NYC is all for this, legal gun owners in NYC are a dying breed. These are also the same people who control the politics of NY state, the sad truth of the matter is these are the people who elected Der Fuhrer Cuomo. They are also our opposition to throwing him out on his ass next year. Personally I couldn't live in NYC to begin with but if I did I think I'd have to fight this crap out in court. Hopefully the NRA is getting involved in this one and going to bat for the few gun owners left in NYC.

-Infidel


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

And don't forget the new mayor is only going to add to the "stuff" going on there. Dinkins lite?


----------



## sargedog (Nov 12, 2012)

I really feel sorry for the people of New York, I made 2 trips in one when I went there. First and last! There are a few good people there like Infidel and others, but maybe we could make a deal with Canada to give them those upper communist states. The Bible is revealing something new all the time.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Believe it or not, Vermont's liberals have started a secession movement.

Second Vermont Republic

Even some of the Commies want out.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Indoctrination starts early and our nations young people are being brainwashed. I used to argue/debate and attempt to logically persuade liberals to change and have come to the conclusion that liberalism is a mental illness. I could go on and on but the simple fact that this nation elected a socialist twice to the highest office in the land is indication that attempting to change the minds of liberals is like pushing water with a fork. Ain't gonna happen. Keep your children close and educate them about freedom and liberty. Let the government educate them and they will become part of the evil socialist machine. God Save this Great Republic.


----------



## Mic (Jul 19, 2012)

When they came for my shotguns, I did nothing.
When they came for my rifles, I did nothing.

Screw this!!! To the people of NYC........ 

When they come for your guns, give them your ammo!!!


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

I wish NYC would free itself from the rest of NY, then they could have their communist haven without disturbing the rest of the state.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Funny, we have the same thought about Austin. :lol:


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

And here, it's Seattle. WA and OR have talked for years about creating a new state that is all eastern WA and OR and letting the liberal idiots ruin their own side without us.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Have you noticed that most of the libs seem to gather in major cities? Mmmmmmm.................


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

Like Richmond and northern VA? How else could McAwful be elected governor?


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

I would move the hell out of NY, course I would have done that long before this came about.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Constitutionally you ignore the unconstitutional law. If they come to get your weapons the give them to the authorities - AMMO FIRST!


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

One of the most important reasons our forefathers saw to it we had guns and wrote the second amendment was to shoot those who'd come to take them.


----------



## bhtacticaloutdoors (Nov 17, 2013)

It has to start somewhere, where it does; there I will join. Put an end to it right from the beginning.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Still wondering why this story isn't mainstream media news. Its active on the California Gun Forums and others, and in every thread someone is wondering about the validity of the story with no real answers. I have even seen posts from people claiming to live in NYC with guns that would be an "issue" for what is stated and they have gotten no such letters. I also can't believe the NRA and others would not have this tied up in court with an injunction or that if such an injuction was denied it wouldn't be news. Something just doesn't pass the sniffer test yet on this one. And I hope its invalid but I also hope its not being used by "antis" to make pro gun owners look extreme. That is all we need. If they divide an conquer we will lose - when they come for our firearms we need to make them do it nationwide so they can't handle it.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Ripon said:


> Still wondering why this story isn't mainstream media news. Its active on the California Gun Forums and others, and in every thread someone is wondering about the validity of the story with no real answers. I have even seen posts from people claiming to live in NYC with guns that would be an "issue" for what is stated and they have gotten no such letters. I also can't believe the NRA and others would not have this tied up in court with an injunction or that if such an injuction was denied it wouldn't be news. Something just doesn't pass the sniffer test yet on this one. And I hope its invalid but I also hope its not being used by "antis" to make pro gun owners look extreme. That is all we need. If they divide an conquer we will lose - when they come for our firearms we need to make them do it nationwide so they can't handle it.


It happening nationwide would make a major stink that would lead to revolution. They know that and are preparing I feel, but that doesn't mean their going to stop their piecemeal attacks. The liberal media never covers anything that is pro to their agenda but bad for the public it seems. There should be some news on the net at least though. Regardless if it's even a local event, people need to tell them to f*** off and stand up for their rights or they don't deserve to have them.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

A man walks into a restaurant, pulls a revolver out and demands the patrons money. He has the *power* to take their money, but lacks the *authority*. It's the same deal with government. They can pass laws all day long, but if the people resist, the law has no effect. It has been said time and time again, the only power government has is what we give them through ignorance. What can you do? While it's too long to reprint here, this is a list of the things that were researched over a long period of time:

Outcasts and Outlaws :: View topic - Peaceful protests vs force.

Now, with respect to gun control, we have to go back to the original laws and interpretations. We invoke the admonitions of the founding fathers as a precursor to revolt. For example, remind your elected leaders of what George Washington said:

"_If in the opinion of the People, the distribution or modification of the Constitutional powers be in any particular wrong, let it be corrected by an amendment in the way which the Constitution designates. But let there be no change by usurpation; for though this, in one instance, may be the instrument of good, it is the customary weapon by which free governments are destroyed_."

Then remind them of what Jefferson said:

"_On every question of construction (of the Constitution) let us carry ourselves back to the time when the Constitution was adopted, recollect the spirit of the debates, and instead of trying what meaning may be squeezed out of the text, or invented against it, conform to the probable one in which it was passed_."

Having established that, you should be able to give solid examples... this is an excerpt from a ruling in a Georgia case:

" `_The right of the people to keep and bear arms shall not be infringed.' The right of the whole people, old and young, men, women and boys, and not militia only, to keep and bear arms of every description, and not such merely as are used by the milita, shall not be infringed, curtailed, or broken in upon, in the smallest degree; and all this for the important end to be attained: the rearing up and qualifying a well-regulated militia, so vitally necessary to the security of a free State. Our opinion is that any law, State or Federal, is repugnant to the Constitution, and void, which contravenes this right."_ [Nunn vs. State, 1 Ga. (1 Kel.) 243, at 251 (1846)]

Once we understand that the Right to keep and bear Arms is an *unalienable Right* and not subject to legislation that deprives us of firearms, we should be on solid legal and moral ground to revolt.

"_The right there specified is that of 'bearing arms for a lawful purpose.' This is not a right granted by the Constitution. *Neither is it in any manner dependent upon that instrument for its existence*_..." U S v. CRUIKSHANK, 92 U.S. 542 (1875)

FindLaw | Cases and Codes

The Constitution did not grant you the Right; it existed before the Constitution, so the government has no *authority* to change the terms. You should not relinquish the Right by doing nothing.

"[_The purpose of a written constitution is] to bind up the several branches of government by certain laws, which, when they transgress, their acts shall become nullities; to render unnecessary an appeal to the people, or in other words a rebellion, on every infraction of their rights, on the peril that their acquiescence shall be construed into an intention to surrender those rights_."
-- Thomas Jefferson, Notes on Virginia Q.XIII, 1782. The Writings of Thomas Jefferson, (Memorial Edition) Lipscomb and Bergh, editors, ME 2:178


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

sargedog said:


> I really feel sorry for the people of New York, I made 2 trips in one when I went there. First and last! There are a few good people there like Infidel and others, but maybe we could make a deal with Canada to give them those upper communist states. The Bible is revealing something new all the time.


Actually New York would be a great place to live if we could cut NYC out of it, kind of like surgery to remove a malignant tumor. Maybe they could be their own state or become part of New Jersey (sorry Jersey, your turn). Then we could focus our attention on ridding Albany of Cuomo and the rest of the traitors that sold out the law abiding citizens of NYS. Doesn't matter much to me anymore either way, if things don't change here I'm outta here as soon as I can retire in 7 years and 5 days. Until then I'll just have to remain here and wage the war, who knows maybe we'll even win a few battles.

-Infidel


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

They get what they deserve they elected these fools into office so now they live with their decision..They will degrade just like Chicago...


----------

